# UWS Low Profile Truck Toolbox



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Its a low profile model that sits on the bed rail. I don't have specific measurements, but its the shallow version that allows you to slide things underneath it if necessary. 

I've had this toolbox in a GMC Sierra half ton and most recently a Chevy 2500HD, so I'm guessing it'll fit most any truck bed. It also has a sliding shelf on the inside of it. Both latches work as they did when it was brand new and the only cosmetic issue is the UWS logo plate on the front is beat up. No other dents, scratches, etc.

Located in the Columbus area, but I work in Katy and I'm happy to meet somewhere convenient to either location.

Asking $200

PM me if interested


----------

